# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Limitação de 6 imagens por tópico...

## Loja Aquahobby

Olá.

Pois é... infelizmente, não posso colocar mais do que 6 imagens em cada post... para carregar aqui as newsletter's das chegadas torna-se impossível fazer isso.
Podem alterar, se faz favor?

Obrigado desde já.

Cumprimentos
Luís

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis  :Olá: 

Não é boa ideia aumentar o numero de fotos em cada comentário. Sempre se pode colocar vários comentários para colocar mais fotos.
Nem todos os membros têm boa conectividade e quem abre o forum em telefones, pior ainda. esta forma tornamos a navgação no forum mais leve, é apenas por isso.

----------

